# Guide d'utilisation en français pour Xcode 4.2



## viaferrata73 (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ouh là là, Xcode 4.2 est 100% en anglais et j'ai la difficulté de construire une application personnalisée pour mon iPhone 4 (iOS 5.0).

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer :
- un guide d'utilisation de Xcode 4.2 en français
- un tutorial de Xcode 4.2 en français

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (23 Octobre 2011)

Sachant que si tu ne maîtrises pas l'anglais, pour développer, ça va être...


----------



## Nyx0uf (23 Octobre 2011)

Y a pas de guide français.

Le monde de la programmation c'est 99% d'anglais, donc apprend l'anglais.


----------



## viaferrata73 (23 Octobre 2011)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Y a pas de guide français.
> 
> Le monde de la programmation c'est 99% d'anglais, donc apprend l'anglais.



C'est pourquoi je demande l'aide sur ce forum car je ne vais pas traduire tout ça (sauf la programmation)  et en plus je souhaite vraiment trouver une aiguille dans le foin.


----------

